#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Training Grounds >  >  >  How to escape endless Reincarnation !

## kimbal

f you never read any other post - take note of this one - for it is one of the most important on this site for each individual Occultist.
This post may save you years of wasted time and numerous cycles of incarnation. Time is something we don't have much of left.

A simple clue on how to escape the endless cycle of reincarnation is to "know who you are" and "why your incarnating". 
A clue as to "why your incarnating" is found in > The Great Covenant < established at the beginning of man's time between the Elder gods and the Great Old Ones. 
A clue to "know who you are" is to look within, and go far deeper than just one's immediate soul - deeper than you have ever gone before - and trace back your soul's lineage back to its root source. I am not referring to past lives, but the real origins of your soul. Not all souls are human and you will know that. 
Only you can do that, no one else can.

It's up to each individual to now discover the above for themselves and when they do, the divine purpose of your own personal incarnation has then been achieved. 

Like all things - the way to do them is often very simple when you know how. Finding out HOW is the hard part. I've done my part in bringing this to your attention, in the hope some may resonate with it.

----------


## ODIN

You can't escape it, it has to run it's course. Usually you have to go through at least fifty lifetimes to erase all the karma you have stored up. Some on only on their first and others are on their last. You have to keep coming back till you get it right.

----------

